# My boys! (just joined)



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

My boys! The babies and my really cute grumpy big guy









Duncan









Donut









Charlie


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Cute boys! I love that first one, he looks like a poster!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

awwwww, i want to steal your boys...........and your camera


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks! haha i looove my camera, the boys more of course but yay camera


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are so cute! and your camera is amazing! *jeleous beyond belive*


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Cute photos!


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

aw thanks


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

D'awww!


----------



## nancikynz (Apr 6, 2008)

Seriously cute pictures Donut is adorable...


Was it meant to be like Duncan Donuts the donut place?


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

haha yeah, i was listing a whole bunch of pair names, and then one of my friends suggested that and they always give me free donuts so yay food! lol not to creative but it works. and donut always tries to stick his head in my mouth so its fitting that i named him after food! haha  i gotta put up new donut pics, his siamese markings really started showing up


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Donut^_^ Too funny pose! They all look so cute^_^


----------



## nancikynz (Apr 6, 2008)

Haha.. wll I think they are cute names... Wallabe got his name because he is to small to be a kangaroo... lol HE HOPS EVERYWHERE, ran walks or runs, but MAN can he hop!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Aw love the pictures and the names 
Jess x


----------

